# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء تهنئة وتبريكات :  كل عام والامه الاسلامية بالف خير (عيد الاضحي)

## salihmob

كل عام والامه الاسلامية بالف خير  
كل عام والمسلمين مترابطين ومتعاونين 
كل عام والاحزان تصبح سراب   
كل عام وانتم بالف صحة وعافيه

----------


## mohamed73

كل عام   والامه     الاسلامية    بالف  خير

----------


## GSM-AYA

عيد مبارك لكل الاخوة في المنتدى المغربي للمحمول

----------

